# Painful ET on 1st IVF - considering sedation for ET on 2nd cycle?



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, 

Wondering if anyone had any advice - ET on our first IVF was extremely painful, to cut a long story short they couldn't get the flexible catheter through my cervix so switched to the rigid catheter which resulted in the whole experience being one the most painful experiences of my life. I had the cold sweats going on, couldn't focus on the screen and just wanted the whole thing to be over - hence I wasn't relaxed in any shape or form! I know I was pretty tense inside as well tbh.

Despite these issues - the transfer was seen as 'good' by my clinic - as in no issues with my cervix etc, just that I happen to be one of the few who finds it painful. But unfortunately it resulted in a bfn.

Fast forward and we're now on our second cycle - and I wondered if anyone has had a painful ET then chosen to be sedated for the any subsequent ones? And if not sedation then any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Annie,

Sorry to hear of your bad experience with ET. 

Have you thought about maybe trying fertility hypnosis for ET? I am going to give this a go for my next cycle, I didn't find it as bad as you but I really really hate needing a wee so bad and when they press on your stomach....this made me really tense up!!!

If they can offer you sedation and there is no harm in doing so then take it as I am sure you will be anxious beforehand anyway due to the past experience

Hope it all works out for you!

xxx


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Daydreamer88. I have acupuncture who is Zita West trained so have all her relaxation CDs which I listened to in the lead up to the transfer, but all the positive calming thoughts I had went right out the window unfortunately    But like you say, I'm probably going to be more anxious this time round so I may just have the sedation and be done with it! I'm not a wimp by any means but it's just one of those things on this crazy journey I guess!

Xx


----------



## Henlie (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Annie01,

Sorry to hear you're finding the ET painful...   Some clinics, especially those in the USA offer patients a couple of Valium (diazepam) before ET.  It just helps take the edge off the whole process, especially if you're already dreading it.  It might be worth speaking to your consultant to see if they are happy with doing that and if so they'd need to write you a prescription for it ( its about £8 from memory).  So cheaper than sedation I would imagine.

I used diazepam for the Scratch procedure I had....was a godsend, as had one without and one with.....really noticed the difference!!

Good luck with it all!

Henlie xx


----------



## Jessie72 (Aug 21, 2012)

hi annie01

i had sedation for recent transfer as i have cervix issues. the sedation used is very light and is very beneficial to help relax muscles and ease transfer. getting the transfer right is crucial. the sedation does not effect the embryos however if the transfer is difficult due to tense muscles and longer pocedure, that can have adverse impact. another important thing which my clinic did was a mock transfer which also helps physician to have a 'practice run' prior transferring live embryos. this has been shown to have positive outcomes for more difficult transfer.

a transfer should not be painful at all, a little uncomfortable yes but not painful.  its strnge that your clinic did not view the transfer as not difficult yet you experienced a lot of pain? definately i would conider sedation ( with or ithout valium) plus mock transfer may be useful for your situation.

best of luck

j x

ps the mock transfer was done immefiately before the embryo transfer


----------



## benaboo (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm wondering the same Annie01. I have had 2 cycles and both times the ET was highly unpleasant- apparently i have a very high cervix so they had to put a clip on it to hold it in place the second time, and an extra long speculum thing both times. Took about 45 minutes each time as well, the whole time I was biting my lip with the pain. I do wonder if this had an effect on the cycle (both -ve) but afetr the first my dr said no he wouold class it as a successful transfer as by the time they got round to putting the embryos in it was fine. It wouldnt quite put me off cycling again, but it was definitely the worst physical part of the process.

Please let me know what you decide and what your dr says - I'm hoping to follow up with mine in the next few weeks and will come backand let you knw what he said.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I have had a painful transfer but mostly been uncomfortable but OK, on one they did say they may have to sedate me. One thing that did make a difference ws ibuprofen an hour before which the clinic were happy with.


As someone else mentioned my new clinic also does a mock transfer to see how things are positioned, length of catheter to use and how far in to go, this seems a really good idea. My mock was pain free actually as was my transfer yesterday. Could you ask your clinic about a mock early in your cycle?  If they won't why not just go for sedation to take the edge of?


The last thing you want is a stressful transfer, my acupuncture yesterday hurt more than my transfer  


Good lcuk


----------



## benaboo (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to let you know I had my follow up yesterday and consultant agreed that sedation on transfer next time was a good idea. However he also recommended an endometrial scratch which he said could be painful given the problems he had doing the transfer.


----------

